# Baratza Forte AP - is there such a thing as a good all rounder?



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to invest in my first electric grinder in the next month or so (currently using a hario manual for my pour over set up). I am okay with spending up to £700 but it needs to meet a few criteria:


It needs to be able to grind for espresso (I'm also thinking of getting the Sage DB at the same - I'm a creature of convenience and it ticks the boxes for me)

It needs to be able to grind for pour over (looking around, the general concenus seems to be to buy a dedicated grinder for espresso and keep the manual grinder...but I'm lazy, OR, buy something like a Mazzer and then get a second grinder for pour over....I'd love to do this but the misses wouldn't let me take up that much counter space)

I would rather it isn't giant but it's not a deal breaker


I looked at the Mahlkonig Vario but it's a bit plasticky feeling and I hear it doesn't switch that well between espresso and pour over.

I then came across the Baratza Forte AP at coffeehit and coffee omega (ceramic burrs by ditting i believe). Looking at some reviews online it can apparently switch quite well between espresso and pour over, also it's apparently v sturdy with a metal construction. (Also it may keep the other half happy as it may look quite nice beside the sage DB)

My questions are as follow:


Am I kidding myself to think I could get a grinder in that price range that will switch between the grind range I'm looking for with ease?

Has anyone out there got experience of the Baratza Forte AP? If so is it as good as the reviews I have read elsewhere (most of which were admittedly from shops. So probably biased to get a sale)

Based on my budget and criteria is there a better option out there for me!


Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------

